# Build a quarterstaff fighter



## Sadrik (Oct 20, 2006)

I was thinking of building a level 14 melee type focusing on fighting with a quarterstaff. Any suggestions?

Feats
two-weapon fighting
Two-weapon defense
powerattack

What else?

Classes:
Fighter 2
Ranger 2
Rogue 3
Warblade?
Swordsage?
PrCs?


----------



## Blightersbane (Oct 20, 2006)

Seth from the Beast Master type?  Lil' John from Robin Hood (Kevin Costners version)
Non spell caster? Some additional build info may be needed such as magicks etc.

For feats, abilities, damage
1) 8 Fighter / 6 Ranger 
good saves, best BAB, good feats


2) 4 Fighter / 2 Psychic Warrior / 2 Ranger / 6th Monk  
great saves, good feats, good BAB

Blightersbane


----------



## Iku Rex (Oct 20, 2006)

Which books can you use?

And as Blightersbane suggested, some more info on the concept you had in mind (beyond "uses a quarterstaff") would be helpful.


----------



## Sadrik (Oct 20, 2006)

I am looking for the best possible combo. So spells and buffs would be fine by me.

Monk seems like a good choice though because you can flurry with a quarterstaff right... Its a monk weapon.

So what about:
Fighter 2
Ranger 2
Monk 4

That gives a BAB of +7
And leaves 6 open levels left of something. What?

BTW how does strength work when fighting with a double weapon? How much strength is applied to each end of the stick?


----------



## Sadrik (Oct 20, 2006)

Iku Rex said:
			
		

> Which books can you use?



Core + completes


----------



## Sadrik (Oct 20, 2006)

Powerattack - wraithstrike - flurry - two handed - two weapon fighting - seems pretty good...

Or heedless charge - leap attack route would be fine. Suggestions?


----------



## mikebr99 (Oct 20, 2006)

You could be a 14th level Cleric... with all the two-weapon fighting feats and cast Shillelagh first, and then Spikes (SC).

Both heads would receive:
+2 enhancement to attack
+10 enhancement to damage
doubled threat range


This would probably work even better with a Sacred Fist.


Mike


----------



## szilard (Oct 20, 2006)

Sadrik said:
			
		

> I am looking for the best possible combo. So spells and buffs would be fine by me.
> 
> Monk seems like a good choice though because you can flurry with a quarterstaff right... Its a monk weapon.
> 
> ...




Start off with Ranger for the extra skill points.

If you are going to go Monk 4, you might as well go Monk 5 - your Flurry penalty will be reduced by 1, you'll get immunity to disease, and you'll get a +1 bonus to AC when unarmored.

You want Fighter 4, so you can get weapon specialization (useful with Flurry).

That is 10 levels.

I'd take 4 more levels of Ranger. This would get you to Improved Two-Weapon Fighting and allow you to cast some 1st level Ranger spells (which can be pretty useful). You'd also get some other Ranger benefits (and an animal companion).

So:

Ranger 6/Fighter 4/Monk 5

that leaves you over by one level, but it gives you something to work toward.

-Stuart


----------



## Sadrik (Oct 20, 2006)

szilard said:
			
		

> If you are going to go Monk 4, you might as well go Monk 5 - your Flurry penalty will be reduced by 1, you'll get immunity to disease, and you'll get a +1 bonus to AC when unarmored.



Its a wash. Lowers flurry penalty by 1 but they dont get +1 BAB at that level. and the +1 AC is nice but he might be wearing armor unless I can figure out a better way without the penalty.


			
				szilard said:
			
		

> You want Fighter 4, so you can get weapon specialization (useful with Flurry).



Weapon specialization is nice but it requires two feats (WF and WS) to get +2 damage.

In complete adventurer there is a longstaff weapon that is a "monk weapon" does this mean it is on the monks weapon list?

Longstaff could be the way to go though...

Quick staff style feat could be a good option with the longstaff.

Tempest is also a pretty neat PrC for this build.


----------



## Sadrik (Oct 20, 2006)

Exotic weapon master ability- flurry of strikes... Does it stack with flurry of blows?


If the longstaff is an exotic weapon it talks about using it in one hand. how does this work with the exotic weapon master ability- Uncanny Blow?


----------



## Zaruthustran (Oct 20, 2006)

Go cleric. Shillalagh + spikes + power attack + divine might + righteous might + divine power is just... killer.


----------



## szilard (Oct 20, 2006)

Sadrik said:
			
		

> Its a wash. Lowers flurry penalty by 1 but they dont get +1 BAB at that level. and the +1 AC is nice but he might be wearing armor unless I can figure out a better way without the penalty.




I almost always use fractional BAB and Save bonuses, in which case it would make a real difference. 



> Weapon specialization is nice but it requires two feats (WF and WS) to get +2 damage.




If you are flurrying, remember that you're getting that extra damage more often. I think it is probably worth it.


-Stuart


----------



## Sejs (Oct 20, 2006)

Sadrik said:
			
		

> Powerattack - wraithstrike - flurry - two handed - two weapon fighting - seems pretty good...
> 
> Or heedless charge - leap attack route would be fine. Suggestions?




Avoid Wraithstrike.  Seriously.

It's the Mordenkainen's Disjunction of the melee world.

It's mutually assured destruction waiting to happen.


----------



## Unkabear (Oct 20, 2006)

> and the +1 AC is nice but he might be wearing armor unless I can figure out a better way without the penalty.




Unless it has been changed in the Errata (I havn't gone over it in a while) A monk loses his flurry if he is in ANY armor

SRD


> Flurry of Blows (Ex): *When unarmored*, a monk may strike with a flurry of blows at the expense of accuracy. When doing so, she may make one extra attack in a round at her highest base attack bonus, but this attack takes a –2 penalty, as does each other attack made that round. The resulting modified base attack bonuses are shown in the Flurry of Blows Attack Bonus column on Table: The Monk. This penalty applies for 1 round, so it also affects attacks of opportunity the monk might make before her next action. When a monk reaches 5th level, the penalty lessens to –1, and at 9th level it disappears. A monk must use a full attack action to strike with a flurry of blows.
> 
> When using flurry of blows, a monk may attack only with unarmed strikes or with special monk weapons (kama, nunchaku, quarterstaff, sai, shuriken, and siangham). She may attack with unarmed strikes and special monk weapons interchangeably as desired. When using weapons as part of a flurry of blows, a monk applies her Strength bonus (not Str bonus x 1-1/2 or x 1/2) to her damage rolls for all successful attacks, whether she wields a weapon in one or both hands. The monk can’t use any weapon other than a special monk weapon as part of a flurry of blows.
> 
> ...




So if you are looking at adding any armor then avoid the Monk rout and go Cleric.  They are suggesting a nice build there.


----------



## szilard (Oct 20, 2006)

Unkabear said:
			
		

> Unless it has been changed in the Errata (I havn't gone over it in a while) A monk loses his flurry if he is in ANY armor




Although a Ranger/Monk build could do well without armor, as long as you are building the character on a decent number of points.

Boost Wisdom and Dex. Get stat boosting items for each of them. Get a Monk's Belt (for an additional +1). Pick up Bracers of Armor (or have someone cast Mage Armor on you). Get a Wand of Barkskin.

-Stuart


----------



## Sadrik (Oct 21, 2006)

Zaruthustran said:
			
		

> Go cleric. Shillalagh + spikes + power attack + divine might + righteous might + divine power is just... killer.



I agree that this cleric would be very powerful. But you know what I think I would like to build a less spell buff oriented character for the staff wacker...


----------



## Sadrik (Oct 21, 2006)

Unkabear said:
			
		

> Unless it has been changed in the Errata (I havn't gone over it in a while) A monk loses his flurry if he is in ANY armor
> 
> So if you are looking at adding any armor then avoid the Monk rout and go Cleric.  They are suggesting a nice build there.



Yeah the cleric build is nice. So this guy will be armorless.


----------



## Sadrik (Oct 21, 2006)

Sejs said:
			
		

> Avoid Wraithstrike.  Seriously.
> 
> It's the Mordenkainen's Disjunction of the melee world.
> 
> It's mutually assured destruction waiting to happen.



Agreed, nice sentiment. Do to others what you would want others to do to you.


----------



## Sadrik (Oct 21, 2006)

Classes:
Ranger 2
Fighter 2
Monk 4
Tempest 5
Exotic Weapon Master 1 (flurry of strikes)

Using the Longstaff

Feats:
H Improved bull rush
R Track
R 2 weapon fighting
M Stunning Fist
M Combat Reflexes
F Power Attack
F Leap Attack
1 WF Staff
3 Dodge
6 Shock trooper
9 Mobility
12 Spring Attack

W/ BAB +13
So, full attack routine would be:
10/10/10/10/5/0 (add strength and magic on top of this)

with haste:
11/11/11/11/11/6/1 (add strength and magic on top of this)

If all attacks hit:
6d6+ strength and magic.

If both attacks hit.
With a heedless leap attack:
2d6+78 add strength and magic twice.


----------



## javcs (Oct 21, 2006)

For pure cheese, with unarmored and quarterstaff - Vow of Poverty.
Odds are it'll be frowned upon.

Just remember that once you stop taking monk levels, you can't take any more without spending one or more feats.


----------



## Simm (Oct 21, 2006)

If you wnat to boost your AC there is a combat style in CW called Quick Staff. It increases the armour bonus of Combat Expertese by 2. The way I see it just always take -1 to hit for +3 armour class.


----------

